# Cherry Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of cherry bowls I also did this weekend. One is 6" across and 4" high and the other is 7 1/4" across and 4 7/8" high. Both finished with antique oil and wipe on poly. Poly is still drying.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful bowls as usual Bernie. My question is-----------who eats all that Activa???LOL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful as usual Bernie, but just you keep watching this space! (I hope you have lots of patience)

ps: The third shot deserved better surroundings!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey taking a break from HF's and going "bowling" now  Nice job Bernie!

Corey


----------

